# Salt Lake City punk house



## Emestew (Jan 14, 2022)

Hey y’all, 
Maybe this is too much to ask, but I know there’s a punk house in SLC UT somewhere that you can stay for a night or two. You hop in the through the window…
I’m trying to figure out where it’s located.? Or if there’s someone I can speak to around town that would know.


----------



## Sleyeborg (Jan 15, 2022)

i spent a month in some bushes near the byu library and 711. its a really nice abandoned house. go make that shit pop. ill join.


----------

